# Okuma Avenger reel problem



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Fellow anglers, I have above reel and the handle spins freely (along with the spool) in both directions not stopping when the bail is set. With the bail open, and turning the handle to close the bail, it closes correctly. I have flipped every switch and it continues to turn in each direction. Don't want to throw this out for something easy that I just don't know. Your help is appreciated greatly!

Gene


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this a baitrunner?


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

I believe it is. It looks like the model is "ABF65" and it has an on/off lever labeled "Live bait".


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yea, that's the Baitfeeder. You've tried turning that off?


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

I've flipped the lever in both directions and it still free spools


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you know how to break it down?


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Haven't tried but I am sure I can figure it out. Do you think the problem is with the lever mechanism?


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

I would be glad to take a look at it for you, I am a Okuma Service Center.

Billy's Rod & Reel Repair, 4887 W Spencer Field Rd in Pace.
850.382.3047


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I found this Review & Disassembly YouTube Video for an Okuma Avenger ABF 30 to help if you want to tear into it.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

MyTimeToPlay! said:


> Haven't tried but I am sure I can figure it out. Do you think the problem is with the lever mechanism?


Yes! A common problem with this reel from my experience. It will fix, but it won't last. You can get a used Shimano "B" series bait feeder at a decent price. They're big, but solid.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the input! I'll save this thread. I started to take it apart and it started working again. I know its temporary but we'll see how long it last. Thanks again to you all! Gene


----------

